# Good Collar and Harness Company/Site



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I am looking for a new harness for Vino. He uses a typical hook in the back harness but i am wondering if you guys know of any good companies/brands out there. I am not looking for a new idea to a type of harness but more of unique colors and designs. thanks guys

here is something i found that is what i mean


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I read in one posting on here about Walk With LOve harness. I needed up getting it and not working at all for us. It rubs under his leg really bad. They do have neat colors. But I dont think it was a good buy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have many harnesses and collars 2 storage boxes. The ones I like are the ones that don't rub the dog's armpits and have a sturdy, reinforced back. 

Wanted to list all the harnesses I have but doing a quick google search bumped across this one: http://www.ezxharness.com/
It features a Vizsla. 
http://www.ezxharness.com/aboutus.html

Alas, I don't have it, can't offer any advise :-\


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

datacan said:


> I have many harnesses and collars 2 storage boxes. The ones I like are the ones that don't rub the dog's armpits and have a sturdy, reinforced back.
> 
> Wanted to list all the harnesses I have but doing a quick google search bumped across this one: http://www.ezxharness.com/
> It features a Vizsla.
> ...


So is this the one you like the most?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

For my V I like the ones that don't have the chest strap. 
Like the picture Fox_Trot posted only without the chest part. And made of leather with buckles.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I wasn't sure if you got that tartan harness pic from this site or not, but in case not, Uncommon Paws has some nice ones: http://shop.uncommonpaws.com/category/harnesses They are a great company and everything is made in Maine, where I live.


Also, there are a bunch on Etsy - the selection is always changing: http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade...er=most_relevant&ship_to=US&view_type=gallery


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Fox_Trot said:


> I am looking for a new harness for Vino. He uses a typical hook in the back harness but i am wondering if you guys know of any good companies/brands out there. I am not looking for a new idea to a type of harness but more of unique colors and designs. thanks guys
> 
> here is something i found that is what i mean
> 
> ...


----------

